# Speed



## Dragoneer (Nov 10, 2006)

Just for the record, we are aware there is a nasty speed issue which is getting progressively worse and we are looking at what we can do to stem the slowdowns and return things to normal.

New coders are coming on board, and we're working on restoring thing to smiles and sunshine. =)


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 10, 2006)

For now, I'm just glad the Forums are separate from the main site.


----------



## Alchera (Nov 10, 2006)

Let's just leave the forum separate. A slowdown on them is the last thing anyone around here needs.


----------



## furry (Nov 10, 2006)

Why don't you simply whip the page-weaving gnomes harder?


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 10, 2006)

Because they've started a Union.


----------



## shinmew (Nov 11, 2006)

Take your time. I'm glad to see you are working to get that fixed.


----------



## Seb (Nov 11, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Because they've started a Union.



Oh damn


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't rush, Dragoneer.  I can wait very patiently for FA to come back online.


----------



## Sukebepanda (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll keep an eye out for when it returns to normal speed once again, til then I'll hold my art back from uploading x_x;


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 11, 2006)

Seb said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're hiring in some scabs.


----------



## TwoTails (Nov 11, 2006)

Hmm, the fact this is happening after the ban issue leads me to suspect possible sabotage or an attack on FA, I hear on the news often people would overload servers with (automatic) stupid requests constantly to slow or halt a site.

Or maybe the site has grown so full the indexing is overloaded.

But I dont really know too much of web design, tossing some theories in...


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 11, 2006)

ow.... sigline, Sukebe'... 

The trial earlier worked reasonably well, but yak's still trying to finish off a few other DB issues at the same time. Taking a bit longer to re-build than hoped for, perhaps...


----------



## Sukebepanda (Nov 11, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> ow.... sigline, Sukebe'...



Just trying to throw out some humor admist all the FA breakage


----------



## cesarin (Nov 11, 2006)

damn, I dont know you guys, but I can brownse preety fast, except that... I keep getting constant database errors
everytime I try to check stuff such as my comments , replies, submissions, in short words
everything from the message panel


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 12, 2006)

akkk.... Passed on; thank you, white dragon.

Was too busy looking at performance elsewhere, but thought I'd checked that. Only notes and submissions, apparently...


----------



## cesarin (Nov 12, 2006)

about your latest reply on the site lock:



> Immediately sending journals to say that FA's slow as soon as it comes back up (as happened just now) is a sure way to help ensure that it remains slow, sorry.



makes me want to scream "Im on ur Fa's, flooding ur journalz"


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 12, 2006)

cesarin said:
			
		

> makes me want to scream "Im on ur Fa's, flooding ur journalz"



Heh. Don't, please. 

We can't win on that one, short of disabling all journal notifications for a few days until things have levelled out again.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 12, 2006)

When I check for my control panel for comments and journals, it takes about 125 seconds to load.

Also when I check my control panel for latest pictures, it may take about 60 seconds to load.

Just a heads up, unica2000.


----------



## Chomperz (Nov 12, 2006)

hey guys everything is very fast now!

however i don't know if it because of the timeframe and people up, it's about 1:57am from where i am....


----------



## Sukebepanda (Nov 12, 2006)

Chomperz said:
			
		

> hey guys everything is very fast now!



You are quite lucky then, 70+ seconds for me..


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

Then I must be quite lucky as well, isn't to bad for me, the worst I have had is 45 seconds as of now.


----------

